# Course of Action - Girdling roots



## Sam (Apr 12, 2004)

Two scenarios I would like input on. I know what I'm leaning towards, but want some additional input.

1) Several Red Maples, ranging from 6 - 10" dbh. Some dieback in canopy, girdling roots, severe in some cases (don't think they can be removed). Client want's to get as much time as possible out them, understands they are on the downhill slide. What would you do?

2) Another client with Red Maple, 18" dbh, only tree left in front yard after house built 2-3 years ago. Canopy looks pretty good, soil amazingly not very compacted. Soil test shows low Mg, Low K, pH good. Several buttress roots wounded and decayed. Scheduled to do crown clean this year (substantial material to remove). Could use side towards house lightened up (heavy to one side) in future. Again, homeowner wants to preserve tree as it is his only one.

Would like to hear recommendations for a planned maintenance/preservation plan utilizing all PHC techniques available, and see if I'm on track. We're just starting to do more PHC type jobs and quite frankly struggling to filter through all the available products and techniques.

Oh Yeah, both sites are in the Metro Atlanta Area/North Georgia, clay soil, drought the last few years, well, last year not so bad.

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## arboromega (Apr 19, 2004)

6-10" for a red maple? replant. a red maple can make that growth up quickly and proper care can begin from the start. or what about air spade root excavation to get a better attack on those girdlers? too expensive?
the other one. i would concentrarte on proper soil elements and someform of soil aeration either with an airspade or a trenching method. how about some mycorrhizae as well.


----------



## Sam (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. Almost exactly the conclusions I came to. The smaller Maples are at an office complex. We do the work for the landscape company who keeps the place up. For whatever reason, they didn't want to replant yet. I suggested it as an option, but I don't always know the whole story when it comes to the master plan at these places, so I just make my recommendations and then take whichever course they want us to.


----------



## arboromega (Apr 21, 2004)

it is hard to keep a tree healthy at the office complexes anyway. curious if there may have been excessive weedeater damage around the trunks of these trees and if the b&b cage was left on.


----------

